# Capital Area 'Air Affair'



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey guys, 
I just wanted to throw it out there that "Maryland Minis" will be having a Meet on May 15th in Upper Marlboro, MD. It would be a great way for some of you guys to learn more about or show off your air suspension!









(and I mean, there even a Dub on the flier!)


_Modified by DowntimeDesigns at 2:03 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Capital Area 'Air Affair' (DowntimeDesigns)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: Capital Area 'Air Affair' (AlexsVR6)*

if i can get my kinks worked out and finally get around to polishing the turd i might show up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Capital Area 'Air Affair' (onelowjolf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Capital Area 'Air Affair' (Bnana)*

Anyone planning to go to this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*








i wish!


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

this is the same weekend as SoWo


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

I will be there... alex, u may park next to me hahaa


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah hopefully I'll be able to make this and not have to work the Airshow on Andrews lol


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

hmmmm lets see how this group buy goes with airlift and i might be there with my kit installed....
already going to get a frame notch and built the false floor.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

im down, was at the one in columbia last season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

hmm 3 hours each way is kinda a hike. let me see if any of my VA buddies wants to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

I just figured I would throw it out to you guys cause I think Dubbers and Mini Truckers are the most alike in the custom scene. We're both think stance is the most important thing and typically we're not afraid to try something different.
Plus if you have any air questions or are looking for someone to help/work on your ride, we've got a lot of guys with a lot of knowledge!!
I honestly can't tell you if it would be worth a 3 hour drive. Last one we had, we got a few truck guys that drove 3 hours down from Jersey and they said they are coming back, so who knows.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

Same time as sowo or I would be down


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

Not sure what Sowo is, but bumping this back up to try to get some more interest!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

Weird time for a show to start..


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its not a show. its a meet


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

Oh what can I say then, our local meets start at 7..


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SMG8vT)*

haha, ours starts at 8:30.


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

Yeah, we like to get in a little bit of daylight, lol.
Its just something to do and I thought I would extend the invite to my VW people...


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_Yeah, we like to get in a little bit of daylight, lol.
Its just something to do and I thought I would extend the invite to my VW people...

i dont think i can make this 1 matt but the Grounded for life show. . . I will be there fo sho


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_i dont think i can make this 1 matt but the Grounded for life show. . . I will be there fo sho









No worries man! I'll be at the G4L One Day Slam as well... If you have seen their fliers let me know what you think!!!!!
- Matt


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_No worries man! I'll be at the G4L One Day Slam as well... If you have seen their fliers let me know what you think!!!!! - Matt








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_
No worries man! I'll be at the G4L One Day Slam as well... If you have seen their fliers let me know what you think!!!!!
- Matt

I was at that show last year. Took first place VW and third place lowest car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I was at that show last year. Took first place VW and third place lowest car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 sweet there is a euro class!!! cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

Gonna have to fight me for it this year steveo!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

weeerddd?? its on like


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

This Meet is only about 3 weeks away, Any local slammed dubs gonna make it?!?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

theres a good chance ill make it. all my buddies will be at sowo so ill need to find a reason to show my car off that weekend


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

imma try to be there.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

i wont be.... ill be falling from an airplane with a backpack on.....


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

Since there are no local food establishments close to the meet will be Grilling Burgers, Dogs and the like! 

All Free of charge courtesy of Maryland Minis and Classy Chassis!


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

I will be there as long it isnt raining.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

wow........pure luck that i gave up my shift this saturday. i completely forgot about this. hopefully ill bethere


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

I wanted to get this back on the first page seeing as the meet is TOMORROW!!!!!!!!

Can I expect a couple Dubs there?!? The weather is supposed to be perfect!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Im TRYING but if I have both kids I dont know that I can make it


----------

